# Fresh bay leaves versus dried



## MostlyWater (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw fresh bay leaves in the store today; I always keep dried ones at home for soups.  Does anyone prefer this fresh to dried?  Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 8, 2013)

I think CWS has a bay tree and uses fresh.  I would like to try some, have only used the dry.  I would think the fresh would dry well too, no waste!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 8, 2013)

To my dismay, I have never found fresh bays leaves. They have a more pronounced flavor than dried, so take that into account if you use the fresh.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only use fresh because, as DL wrote, I have a bay tree. It is a tiny tree that stays out in the summer and inside in the winter. I usually tear the leaf before I put it in whatever. I like fresh leaves because they are soft and so if you can't find them in the dish, it isn't so dismaying. I can't really compare the flavour re: fresh vs. dried because I haven't used dried for years.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a bay tree, too. Here, it winters over outdoors. It's about 20 feet tall. I usually use dry because it's more convenient - I have them in a large decorative jar on the kitchen counter. As Hoot said, the fresh ones have more flavor because the water in them has not evaporated, but I find there's not much difference in the finished dish. I think it's just this year's food fad 

Hoot, if you ever come to Portsmouth, I'll give you a branch


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 8, 2013)

I only use fresh because that's what's growing next to the rosemary bush at my back door.   I do toss a few of the fresh into the back of my cupboards and they dry out but I only do that because my mother-in-law insisted it keeps the bugs away.   So far, she's right.


----------



## Addie (Sep 8, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I only use fresh because that's what's growing next to the rosemary bush at my back door.   I do toss a few of the fresh into the back of my cupboards and they dry out but I only do that because my mother-in-law insisted it keeps the bugs away.   So far, she's right.



I have heard that also. There is something to those Old Wives Tales. 

I should look the next time I am at Market Basket. They have a large fresh herb department. Would love to try some in beef or lamb stew.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I have a bay tree, too. Here, it winters over outdoors. It's about 20 feet tall. I usually use dry because it's more convenient - I have them in a large decorative jar on the kitchen counter. As Hoot said, the fresh ones have more flavor because the water in them has not evaporated, but I find there's not much difference in the finished dish. I think it's just this year's food fad
> 
> Hoot, if you ever come to Portsmouth, I'll give you a branch


Thanks, I will keep it mind, though who knows when I will get to Portsmouth again.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 15, 2014)

A few months ago, when this thread was started, I probably would have answered that there isnt much of a difference. 

The past few weeks, Ive been using fresh bay leaves from the smallest, sorriest bay leaf plant I grew over the summer ( and is still kicking).  

I dont know if its the variety ( assuming there is more than one) or whatever, but to me, the fresh bay leaves have a much better taste than its dried counterpart.

Its also possible that the dried ones may have been sitting around in my cupboard or on the store shelf for a long time, and lost its potency.

But I absolutely love the fresh leaves.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I have a bay tree, too. *Here, it winters over outdoors.* It's about 20 feet tall. I usually use dry because it's more convenient - I have them in a large decorative jar on the kitchen counter. As Hoot said, the fresh ones have more flavor because the water in them has not evaporated, but I find there's not much difference in the finished dish. I think it's just this year's food fad
> 
> Hoot, if you ever come to Portsmouth, I'll give you a branch



My daughters ex boyfriend had a bay tree also.  But he told me it was an evergreen?
We are in the south, but we do have winter.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2014)

I have found fresh California Bay leaves to be bitter sometimes.  But I'd use for sure if I had my own tree!

I usually use dried Turkish ones.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I have found fresh California Bay leaves to be bitter sometimes.  But I'd use for sure if I had my own tree!
> 
> I usually use dried Turkish ones.



I have read that Turkish bay leaves are preferred over California one overall for better flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2014)

Julia Child usually specified "French bay leaves". She said they were much nicer.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2014)

i think fresh leaves are way too strong. I prefer dried ones, simply because i used to them and also because where am i going to get fresh ones. Even when I do get my hands on a bunch of fresh ones, I leave them to dry, as there is really no good way to keep them fresh year around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> I only use fresh because that's what's growing next to the rosemary bush at my back door.   I do toss a few of the fresh into the back of my cupboards and they dry out but I only do that because my mother-in-law insisted it keeps the bugs away.   So far, she's right.



I grew up in a house where you put a dried bay leaf or two into the flour storage container for the same reason, I still do it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My daughters ex boyfriend had a bay tree also.  But he told me it was an evergreen?
> We are in the south, but we do have winter.



Yes, it's an evergreen and yes, we do have winter. If there's another question here, I'm not getting it. Sorry, I've been sick for what feels like forever.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2014)

It's never been about keeping bugs out of the flour.  The bugs are already in the flour from the mill.  Bug eggs get into the flour at the mill because they are too small for the filters.  

Save the bay leaves for your recipes.  If you want to kill the critters, put your bags of flour in the freezer for three days and they will be "permanently deactivated".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> It's never been about keeping bugs out of the flour.  The bugs are already in the flour from the mill.  Bug eggs get into the flour at the mill because they are too small for the filters.
> 
> Save the bay leaves for your recipes.  If you want to kill the critters, put your bags of flour in the freezer for three days and they will be "permanently deactivated".



I didn't say it worked!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 16, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's an evergreen and yes, we do have winter. If there's another question here, I'm not getting it. Sorry, I've been sick for what feels like forever.



I was not certain regarding the words "winter over".

I thought you meant it dropped its leaves. 
Do you still use the leaves that turn brown during winter?  Do they turn brown?
Or do you remove those leaves in the spring and allow new ones to grow? You did say it was a tall tree.

Hope you get feeling better real soon!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was not certain regarding the words "winter over".
> 
> I thought you meant it dropped its leaves.
> Do you still use the leaves that turn brown during winter?  Do they turn brown?
> ...



It's an evergreen and its leaves stay green all winter. I cut stems when I want some, although right now, I have a large jar full of dried leaves. It had three trunks and was shading my other herbs too much, so last month, DH cut down two of the trunks. I will still have enough to last the rest of my life 

As I said before, I haven't noticed any difference in the finished dish between using fresh or dried bay leaves, so I just use whatever's easiest. I don't know what type of bay it is; I bought it from an herb society sale probably 10 years ago.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 16, 2014)

Someone gave us a gallon bag of fresh once. We just kept the bag in the freezer. Just took out what we needed.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 16, 2014)

Got it GG.  Thank you.


----------

